# Climate control functioning but no A/C



## tamango98 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks to Will for helping me out with a climate control, thanks again man.

Thus the climate control works, it activates the blower motor and at different speeds, it even turns on the A/C compressor. Unfortunatley, from 18C to 32C I get the same hot air. What might be the problem??

My old climate control module short circuted, made some sparks, and smoke appeared. I checked the inside fuse box for A/C and it's fine, that's why compressor works. Im thinking while it short circuited it might close a valve on the A/C line? I'm not sure if that's possible, but just telling you what I'm thinking.

Thanks in advance


----------

